# Raw bulk order prep



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

When we order in bulk we'll typically order 2-500lbs at a time. This saves us time & $$ in the long run.

Here's some pics of our "prep" work. We have to thaw every case, repackage and then freeze again.

Our most recent order...











Empty containers waiting on the lovely frozen meat blocks











Meat blocks going into the containers

Pork Kidneys


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Liver, Kidneys & Pork scraps











Turkey Necks


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Beef Hearts












We check back about once a day and package up any meat that's already thawed and can be separated from the meat blocks :biggrin: This can take up to 3 days for everything to completely thaw

After everything has been thawed we'll usually have a lot of "blood" left in the containers (mostly water). We will usually let the girls drink as much of it as they'd like.

The meat ends up in 12 quart Sterlite containers we buy from Walmart










Vacuum packed beef ribs ready for the freezer (fortunately they come this way)


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I never thought of letting the dogs drink the bloody water.... I'll have to try that...:tongue: Doesn't it usually stink like crazy by then?

Love the pics. I so need another freezer....


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I figure there's a good chance they're getting some nutrition from it so we let them drink it :wink:

Doesn't stink at all. Things are usually still partially-mostly frozen so the juices have been kept nice and cold


----------



## chickadee (Sep 28, 2010)

wow! how many dogs are you feeding? looks like a good way to do it


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

chickadee said:


> wow! how many dogs are you feeding? looks like a good way to do it


We have 6 large-giant breed dogs :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm jealous of your resources. :frown:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I'm jealous of your resources. :frown:


Have you tried finding a local wholesaler?
provo utah meat wholesale - Google Search

orem utah meat wholesale - Google Search


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Have you tried finding a local wholesaler?
> provo utah meat wholesale - Google Search
> 
> orem utah meat wholesale - Google Search


Yes, they've all either been super high end/ crazy expensive still... or only do business with restaurants/ grocery. 
I checked last year before i moved to Vegas. maybe it's time to re-check...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

When you call ask them if they have a program/sales rep for raw feeders


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Jon, thanks for the great photos. My question for you is this.....do the plastic containers that you use in the freezer crack over time? We are currently using plastic freezer bags that we figure costs us .28 cents each. That really drives up the cost of raw feeding. I try to wash them out to re-use, sometimes I can and sometimes I just have to pitch them.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We do have a handful that have cracks. It really depends on how you treat them when they're fully frozen. They're much more delicate when frozen.

I can't even imagine using plastic freezer bags. We'd be spending a fortune if we did

The containers cost ~2.50/ea. We just replaced about 10 of them after a year and a half of use. The rest are still in great shape


----------



## Angela Adams (Mar 27, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> We have 6 large-giant breed dogs :biggrin:


Jon - I have 6 pit bulls and 2 chihuahuas. I'm trying to accept the idea that I CAN manage to feed ALL the dogs raw. I currently only feed 3 pit bulls raw. How much work is it to feed your 6? How much prep time a week or daily is it?? where would/should I start with feeding all of them? I need a freezer, so I can buy meat from a local wholesaler.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Angela Adams said:


> Jon - I have 6 pit bulls and 2 chihuahuas. I'm trying to accept the idea that I CAN manage to feed ALL the dogs raw. I currently only feed 3 pit bulls raw. How much work is it to feed your 6? How much prep time a week or daily is it?? where would/should I start with feeding all of them? I need a freezer, so I can buy meat from a local wholesaler.


Its not that much more work than when we only have 2 and then 4 to feed raw. 

We get a big order like the one pictured in this thread maybe once every 3-4 months. It consists of thawing the meat out in large tubs for several days. Then maybe an hour or two packaging everything up into our 12 quart containers. Then we put those containers away. We pull one container out per day. Depending on our feeding style (we sometimes do some training exercises during meal time which can take longer) it takes 2-45 minutes per day for meal times. 

To be honest, it will be harder to feed the Chihuahuas raw than the pitties. You'll have to break RMBs and chunks of meat down smaller for them, which takes more time and effort. We fostered two mini dachshunds once and it was more work than feeding our 5 large dogs at the time LOL

ETA: there is a Harvest Meat branch in Portland, OR 

http://www.harvestmeat.com/


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome! I LOVE this thread!

So let me ask you, if you don't mind answering. How much does an order like that usually cost you? Its hard to find inexpensive meat here, unfortunately.. but I do find some good sales sometimes. What are some typical prices per lb. that you pay for common meal items? We got a nice sale a couple months ago.. we found chicken quarters at $0.39/lb, so we bought 100 lbs. of that.. but usually we pay $0.48 to $0.58/lb. which is great, but everything else is usually closer to a dollar a pound, if not a little over.. Everything I get I try to stay under a dollar a pound.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't mind at all! 

Our average cost is about 70-90 cents a pound on bulk orders like this. Lately prices have been going up. 

Price per pound: 

Chicken- 50 cents (leg quarters)
Turkey- 70 cents (necks and wings)
Pork- 90 cents (riblets, organ meat)
Beef- 90 cents (heart and ribs- but these have gone way up in price so we haven't gotten them in about six months)
Whole tilapia- $1.20 
Pork shoulder roasts- $1.20
Lamb ribs- $1.20

These are all bulk order prices...cases come in 20-80 pounds each.


----------



## Angela Adams (Mar 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I don't mind at all!
> 
> Our average cost is about 70-90 cents a pound on bulk orders like this. Lately prices have been going up.
> 
> ...


Do you order from Harvest Meats?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Angela Adams said:


> Do you order from Harvest Meats?


We do :biggrin:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> I don't mind at all!
> 
> Our average cost is about 70-90 cents a pound on bulk orders like this. Lately prices have been going up.
> 
> ...


Ok, so that's not bad then.. we are averaging close to the same thing then. I just have to look really hard to find the good deals. My local wholesale supplier is pretty expensive, so I get a lot of my stuff at spanish supermarkets.  Works for me!


----------



## Angela Adams (Mar 27, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> We do :biggrin:



I called them today (the one in Portland) and they said they won't sell to me(the general public). =(


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Angela Adams said:


> I called them today (the one in Portland) and they said they won't sell to me(the general public). =(


The one here in Denver sells to raw feeders. Did you let them know WHY you wanted to order? We have to tell them we're placing an order for the "Colorado Meat & Bone feeders"...


----------

